# HDR Tone-mapping



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

HDR = High Dynamic Range.

HDR & tone mapping takes the latitude of tonal range of a photograph to a higher level. It is usually created out of 3 to 5 or more images taken at varying under, correct & over exposure. Under by 2 stops and over by 2 stops

Many photographers achieve good tonal range by using 1 RAW image and extracting under & over exposures synthetically. In my limited experience with HDR, I have found taking a minimum of 3 separate images gives better results than 1 RAW.

_*Late edit*: I have just discovered that although RAW does have wide dynamic range, RAW cannot give the dynamic range of three 'bracketed' exposures._

In the following, I have taken the photos out of my office window, hand held. It is strongly advised that taking multiple exposures & combining them, the use of a tripod is virtually mandatory.

This first image shows a typical amateur snap shot of a general scene. Note the burnt out sky - I have hundreds of photos with little detail in the sky - don't we all?










The following two HDR images were processed in Photomatix Pro. This is a stand alone package and can be used without other imaging software. They have not had any further lightening, darkening or contrast tweaking.

Apart from the dramatic difference in the sky details, notice the shadow detail under the vehicles.









Three images tone-mapped. Taken a few minutes before the one above.









Tone-mapped. Taken day before yesterday with low sun in the early evening.

Now that I have discovered this technique, I cannot wait to get out & about and do more HDR. I hope this will inspire you to give it a try too

If you are into HDR already, lets see some of your shots.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Shame I dont have a decent camera (point and shoot) to do nice HDR shots.
Or know where to start in photoshop or photomatix (i think its called)


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

you don't need a real fancy camera, just something that can ±exposure. then use this in PS.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for that one Dribble. The 'Merge to HDR' is also availale in CS4 as well

Fot general guidance, using a tripod, a minimum of 3 shots are required:

+ 2 stops
normal
- 2 stops

The software takes care, in general, of the merging and tone-mapping. However, some tweaking can be done if required


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

@ Carsey: I have split your post re colour saturation and created a new thread on the subject.


----------

